# Do racial slurs offend you?



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I work in a call centre and today I had to speak to somebody with the sir name coony  . As you can imagine I just started p!ssing myself, eventually I managed to compose myself and get on with my job.

The person who I was sitting next to couldn't appreciate why I found this so funny so I tried to explain the difference with racial humor and racism

Am I wrong in thinking there's a difference between the two?

I've had racial jokes with a few on here and have no problem with it what so ever.

Black, brown, white, pink or egg shell it makes no difference we are who we are, we're all human but we're all different culturally and physically and the world would be a much better place if we could all stop being offened and afraid to offend so easily


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

No they dont infact very little offends me, it all depends on the context and manner in which there said thats what can make them offensive.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Racial humour is ok so long as no-one is being subjected to being treated like a second class citizen due to their colour, creed, religous beliefs etc-thats when you need to stand up and challenge it.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

wholemeal breda said:


> I work in a call centre and today I had to speak to somebody with the sir name coony  . As you can imagine I just started p!ssing myself, eventually I managed to compose myself and get on with my job.
> 
> The person who I was sitting next to couldn't appreciate why I found this so funny so I tried to explain the difference with racial humor and racism
> 
> ...


Good for you mate. Little jokes are fine imo, people get oh their high-horse too easily and get offended on other peoples behalf. Having slurs shouted at you is different obviously.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

wholemeal breda said:


> I work in a call centre and today I had to speak to somebody with the sir name coony  . As you can imagine I just started p!ssing myself, eventually I managed to compose myself and get on with my job.
> 
> The person who I was sitting next to couldn't appreciate why I found this so funny so I tried to explain the difference with racial humor and racism
> 
> ...


So refreshing to hear that mate 

I spent most of my time in Leeds for a couple of years and its very different there to in Scotland culturally. In Scotland the vast majority are white...... walk round the supermarket etc, everyone is white. Obviously Leeds is the opposite way around. What I noticed is that in Leeds people seem to notice (and care) less what colour you are, maybe because they are more used to it?

I get people poking fun at me for being Scottish and other family members of mine get it for being Italian (I've never really had that as my colouring doesnt make it obvious, only from people who know me well).

I agree 100% though - people offend FAR to easily on the subject. I have to be the least politically correct person on the planet, but I am not racist in any shape or form. I just like to have a laugh and a joke..... I send my dodgy jokes to black and asian mates and they send me blonde ones


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I think it's a fine line and all too easy to step over the mark, granted i find it funny on occasions but i rarely feel comfortable doing it if im honest.

But admittedly a very good mate of mine is black, and in banter he was called a ************ which made me smirk immensely 

But like you he's a top chap and game for a laugh.

It's all about mutual respect imo.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

stedebs24:2412200 said:


> Mate, that jus made me laugh....! :thumb:
> 
> I'm comfortable with those things and there is a BIG difference between the two.


Bro I was fully wetting myself.

Coony pmsl


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

As stated, if it's used in humour and it's obvious then yes it's fine.

I have friends from different ethnic backgrounds that share racist txt jokes between us all and they can be funny but also if looked at the wrong way, hugely offensive.

If a racist comment is directed solely at that person from someone who actually means it then it is a totally different matter.

I think common sense is required when viewing certain slurs, comments and jokes to differentiate between them


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

No I got called a white **** by a Packi & I was like yes I'm white and?? I get on well with afro caribean guys on the other hand. I'd rarther be black than white. They are so cool & fly like a bee.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Good to hear that a black guy won't go and kill someone if they're called a ****** in a humorous nature.


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Not really. I do maybe worry a bit about offending others un-intentionally but personally I couldn't care less. I'm white but my skin is slightly darker than normal, like I have a good tan and mates tent to call me Turkish, I don't get offended by it at all.


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

DILLZ said:


> Good to hear that a black guy won't go and kill someone if they're called a ****** in a humorous nature.


It's quite ironic that this post is saying the OPs views are good (and I totally agree), however, I think the above post is not appropriate.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I think ******* *is a funny slur. Sounds like a clown's car.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

no i don't get offended but when i get sent jokes about asians and black people and the person sending me the text genuinely isn't a fan of these races that ****es me off.

I can't stand ignorant people,

fcuk a colour

I got told by a black guy once who couldn't understand why white people sometimes refer to black people as coloured....

He said how are we coloured?

When you (white people) get hot and bothered or stressed your face goes red, if you go in the sun you go darker or pink/red. etc....

BTW I described a black guy who obviously had white genes in him like OBAMA, I said half cast and that didn't go down well.

He said never say that to a black man, I go why he says they will punch you in the face.

That is a racial slur apparently half cast.

How come he knew it and I didn't talk about not getting the heads up on slurs.

BTW I am a ****** or cracker w/e.

I am beyond this race stuff


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Nope not at all...like someone else stated i am more worried about offending others. In all honesty due to how people are I tend to feel generally feel uncomfortable with black people I don't know whether to call them black because if they will take offence by it. Perfect example I was in the back seat of the car 2 weeks ago, we were about to pick up a girl of brazilian decent. It just so happens my mate has a friend from London who is black.. Anyway I said so is your friend black cuz i didnt know at the time and he looked at me shocked started laughing and pointed at the brazilian girl in the front........ It's like its a sin for a white person to say black in front of anyone who isn't white as if its racism or something!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

racial slurrs have there time and place i think. depending on company your in, or maybe the context its in, some people will say something racially sly and mean it but make out its a joke, that i dont like, but if someone called me anything to do with bieng white then i really wouldnt take that to heart,

some races seem to play on it though and bring up the race card whenever they feel they can get somehwere by doing so, that i also find irritating as the powers that be are normally that scared about bieng branded as racist , we end up bieng racist towards ourselves ...


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

There is a massive difference between being racist and being maliciously racist imo. Using it to hurt the other person is wrong.

As the wise Tupac said, the word ***** is different to ******. I personally hate the word as the only non black people iv heard say it have said it in a horrible way..

I'm white btw but you can call me a sheep humping cracker as much as you want


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I once got called " white honky trailer trash" was l offended ......NO

I just said " dad go home your drunk" !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> There is a massive difference between being racist and being maliciously racist imo. Using it to hurt the other person is wrong.
> 
> As the wise Tupac said, the word ***** is different to ******. I personally hate the word as the only non black people iv heard say it have said it in a horrible way..
> 
> I'm white btw but you can call me a sheep humping cracker as much as you want


Shut it you sheep humping cracker X


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

No

edit; either everything is fuel for humour/p!ss taking or nothing is.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Okay it hurt less coming from my mouth

@flinty


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

DILLZ:2412228 said:


> Good to hear that a black guy won't go and kill someone if they're called a ****** in a humorous nature.


Call me a ****** again and i'll kill you


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I think that there is a fine line between the two, and as per OP it is all contextual, and to an extent based on pre-existing relationships. What could be said between friends, could become racist outside of that content.

I do feel that this whole area can be hi-jacked to fulfil an agenda, and by people wanting to justify their actions or to qualify a point being made, whether that be for political gains or pseudo-religious gains.

However I believe there are certain lines that should not be crossed, and to be honest even with the number of friends I have globally from different races, cultures and backgrounds, there are still certain words that I would not personally use. Dillz illustrated the primary one in his post above. I think the historical context for that word, and the way it was used makes it untenable for me to ever consider using it. I know it has been 'claimed' back and is used liberally within black culture in an effort to neutralise the negativity around it, but that still does not make it appropriate in my opinion. But that is just my opinion. 

Cheers

Diggy.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> Call me a ****** again and i'll kill you


UH OH somebody dropped the N -BOMB up in here!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

DILLZ said:


> Good to hear that a black guy won't go and kill someone if they're called a ****** in a humorous nature.


Dude, you crossed a line here.

Get ready for some flak.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

wholemeal breda said:


> I work in a call centre and today I had to speak to somebody with the sir name coony  . As you can imagine I just started p!ssing myself, eventually I managed to compose myself and get on with my job.
> 
> The person who I was sitting next to couldn't appreciate why I found this so funny so I tried to explain the difference with racial humor and racism
> 
> ...


People no matter what colour can call me what they want but, they've got to be prepared to take the same back.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I will say what l always say when these threads pop up....

IF someone is offended by a word , phrase or figure of speach then you just dont use them in front of these people....

IF there cool with it, then carry on....


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

My black mate constantly rips me for my ability to get sunburnt and my complete lack of rhythm (although I know he wishes he could throw those shapes)

I rip him for his love of fried chicken and his ghetto booty!

As long as it's good banter and not malicious then it's fine. It also depends on the relationship you have with the person as some may find offense where others do not.

Treat people as you would like to be treated and you can't go too wrong! Peace!


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

played a 5 a side football match last mon night,we have a black lad in our team,the opposition player called him a [email protected]@ger!! so the whole of us bundled the lad!! hate slurs like that!! then it all calmed down,and he was like i didnt mean it [email protected]??


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

deeconfrost said:


> played a 5 a side football match last mon night,we have a black lad in our team,the opposition player called him a [email protected]@ger!! so the whole of us bundled the lad!! hate slurs like that!! then it all calmed down,and he was like i didnt mean it [email protected]??


yea thats cos you been brainwashed to believe calling a black man a ****** is worse than it really is.

I mean I didn't participate in the slave trade or any of that bullshiit.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Shutup ******

@ready and waiting


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

deeconfrost said:


> played a 5 a side football match last mon night,we have a black lad in our team,the opposition player called him a [email protected]@ger!! so the whole of us bundled the lad!! hate slurs like that!! then it all calmed down,and he was like i didnt mean it [email protected]??


You must be hard as fook like !!! lol


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

My brother in law is as black as coal and will let anyone rip the sh!t out of him but they've got to be prepaired to take it back because he loves a laugh.

A few years ago we went to see a commedian at a local club, the commedian came upto my brother in law and said, "do you mind if I use you in my act"? He said no not a problem I'm game for a laugh. The place was in stitches and at the end of the gig he came upto my brother in law and shoved him £50 in his hand and thanked him. This commedian didn't hold back and gave my brother in law the full treatment.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Shady45 said:


> Shutup ******
> 
> @ready and waiting


I get what a ****** is but

i don't get your reply

Joke or serious?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I get what a ****** is but
> 
> i don't get your reply
> 
> Joke or serious?


Well if he serious are you gonna bust a cap in his ass ??? lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My kids are black....... bit odd really as me and the wife are both white as snow.... she never cheated tho she swears.....


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yea, ima slump that guy straight up lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> My kids are black....... bit odd really as me and the wife are both white as snow.... she never cheated tho she swears.....


Mate are you sure you havent been shagging the reggae regga sauce salesman lol.. or your missus could have X


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I get what a ****** is but
> 
> i don't get your reply
> 
> Joke or serious?


I joke I joke, no caps for my ass please lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Mate are you sure you havent been shagging the reggae regga sauce salesman lol.. or your missus could have X


One of my girls has this FU**ED UP affro too !!

Lovely girl tho Fatima, her mum picked her name...


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> You must be hard as fook like !!! lol


i was the last 1 to jump in


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Nidge said:


> My brother in law is as black as coal and will let anyone rip the sh!t out of him but they've got to be prepaired to take it back because he loves a laugh.
> 
> A few years ago we went to see a commedian at a local club, the commedian came upto my brother in law and said, "do you mind if I use you in my act"? He said no not a problem I'm game for a laugh. The place was in stitches and at the end of the gig he came upto my brother in law and shoved him £50 in his hand and thanked him. This commedian didn't hold back and gave my brother in law the full treatment.


What was the £50 for then drugs??


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Mate are you sure you havent been shagging the reggae regga sauce salesman lol.. or your missus could have X


At least your kids will have some sweet rasta locks in this case, although your wife probably laughs at your puny white weiner in comparison


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

it depends, jokes can be taken to far, like chris tucker takes it toooo far some times. and i just end up feeling p!ssed off, but thats because he is relentless. but when dave chappelle does it the f*cker has me in stitches laughing my aas off on the floor with tears coming out my eyes.

i guess its the same for every body, if it is light hearted humour then its all gravy but their is a line when the joke stops being a joke and just becomes spiteful


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

In the words of Boyzone: it's only words! White, black, yellow, Irish, English, French, German, African, Chinese whatever we should be able to poke a bit of fun at each other without straight away making a really big deal out of it.... We do here in the west of Ireland anyway!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Big-Mac said:


> In the words of Boyzone: it's only words! White, black, yellow, Irish, English, French, German, African, Chinese whatever *we should be able to poke a bit of fun at each other without straight away making a really big deal out of it.... We do here in the west of Ireland anyway*!


But your from ireland mate your used to getting the p1ss took out of you lol X


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> But your from ireland mate your used to getting the p1ss took out of you lol X


Haha you said it!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Big-Mac said:


> Haha you said it!


my brother in law is a paddy.......... porr git is ginger as well..... my god and now he;s family !!!!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

nope not in the sightest im always making fun of my missus ( cos shes brown ) and she makes fun of me cos im a ******, PC bullsh it is the root of most of the tension there may be


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> my brother in law is a paddy.......... porr git is ginger as well..... my god and now he;s family !!!!


LOL, loving your new sig!! Kinda new here but ive been a long time lurker :-D

A ginger bro in law thats just awesome the ginger gene is in your misses


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

I said all races of people should get along and poke fun.... Gingers now their a whole different story! Why do you think he's over in England we're running all the gingers out of the country!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I would NEVER deliberatly offend anyone coz of race, colour or creed....

Hair colour, body shape, personal short falls then hell yeah !! TBH tho l would rather make someone laugh than hurt there feelings....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

phoenix1980 said:


> LOL, loving your new sig!! Kinda new here but ive been a long time lurker :-D
> 
> A ginger bro in law thats just awesome the ginger gene is in your misses


My Mrs is ginger...... she tried to hide it but l knew coz her minge smelled different !!!!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I heard that if a ginger person gets too close to milk it goes sour...


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> My Mrs is ginger...... she tried to hide it but l knew coz her minge smelled different !!!!


LMAO :-D


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Shady45 said:


> I heard that if a ginger person gets too close to milk it goes sour...


I have been told my "milk" tastes like those little biscuits you get with your coffee in posh restaurants....


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Aslong as you don't come in mass numbers from eastern Europe and squeeze your way into my tiny wee country. You're fine with me.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Corsini biscotti mmmm

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/ocado-compare-prices/Biscuits/Corsini_Almond_and_Chocolate_Biscotti_180g.html



Milky said:


> I have been told my "milk" tastes like those little biscuits you get with your coffee in posh restaurants....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> Corsini biscotti mmmm
> 
> http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/ocado-compare-prices/Biscuits/Corsini_Almond_and_Chocolate_Biscotti_180g.html


Yeah those are the fu*8ers..... do they taste like cinamon ??


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

People who take it upon themselves to get offended on behalf of others are the worst of us all. That's how you would treat a child or someone who is of lesser intellect... if I were part of a minority population then I'd be more offended at the PC-brigade than the people poking fun...

Being mocked for being a 'paki' or a 'n!gger' is nothing ... but being covertly insinuated as being a lesser human by some mid 40's, tweed-wearing liberal is another thing entirely.


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

As long as its funny to the race themselves who are having the p*ss taken out of them, I cant see a problem.

I mean sometimes watching family guy I"m crying with laughter & so is my black mates.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lloyd DA said:


> People who take it upon themselves to get offended on behalf of others are the worst of us all. That's how you would treat a child or someone who is of lesser intellect... if I were part of a minority population then I'd be more offended at the PC-brigade than the people poking fun...
> 
> Being mocked for being a 'paki' or a 'n!gger' is nothing ... but being covertly insinuated as being a lesser human by some mid 40's, tweed-wearing liberal is another thing entirely.


Post of the thread IMO.........


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Sort of more almond, with chocolate and almond bits in em, those ones are by far the best i've tried.

A danger food for me, i tend to avoid them.

They have to be dunked no ifs or buts, otherwise they'll break your teeth, but lovely and soft almost cake like when dunked.



Milky said:


> Yeah those are the fu*8ers..... do they taste like cinamon ??


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Right or wrong if a non-white calls me a cracker or ****** or any other slang meant to offend white people I take it personnely and get offended...I view it no differant than calling a black a n!gger or a mexican a sp!ck or *******...I'm sure I will get sh!t for this post but it is the way I honestly feel...If you don't mean it to be offensive than don't say it...If your saying it then you are meaning to be offensive...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Right or wrong if a non-white calls me a cracker or ****** or any other slang meant to offend white people I take it personnely and get offended...I view it no differant than calling a black a n!gger or a mexican a sp!ck or *******...I'm sure I will get sh!t for this post but it is the way I honestly feel...If you don't mean it to be offensive than don't say it...If your saying it then you are meaning to be offensive...


Totally agree.

If its said in an offensive manner then its coming back at you, if its a laugh amongst friends, then fair enough.


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> People who take it upon themselves to get offended on behalf of others are the worst of us all. That's how you would treat a child or someone who is of lesser intellect... if I were part of a minority population then I'd be more offended at the PC-brigade than the people poking fun...
> 
> Being mocked for being a 'paki' or a 'n!gger' is nothing ... but being covertly insinuated as being a lesser human by some mid 40's, tweed-wearing liberal is another thing entirely.


Hear hear!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

doesn't bother me, got called paddy by everyone in my uni class for 4years even though its emmet and few of my mates in leeds were of indian nationality and the only reason tehy didnt like being called 'paki' was cause they hate actual pakistani people


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

My personal opinion on it m8 is a lot of ppl will take offence of such titles for the very reason that at some point they have perhaps had some kind of racial abuse in there lifes therefore finding it difficult to differentiate between the two... Its plain to see from your aviator that the typical racial bullys arnt going to pick on you so ur not going to have the same issues as a person that has been abused week in week out.. I am with u though m8 on the live n let live thing if everyone could put as much effort into getting along regardless of race as they do hating each other then surly there would be a paradise on earth... The main killer of peace on this planet is religion..there has been more wars fought over religion and an ideology then any other thing on this tiny planet...carnt stand radical islam.. Am I racist..NO.. Carnt stand the neo Nazis,bmp,edl or any one else with right wing veiws...it will be religion and ideology that causes the next civil war on this island u mark my words its been building up for years and the government still wish to sweep it under the carpet... Don't kno wat I'm really trying to say here cos iv had a few beers  i do hope one day we cn all live in unity that is my wish!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

1982chris1982:2412757 said:


> My personal opinion on it m8 is a lot of ppl will take offence of such titles for the very reason that at some point they have perhaps had some kind of racial abuse in there lifes therefore finding it difficult to differentiate between the two... Its plain to see from your aviator that the typical racial bullys arnt going to pick on you so ur not going to have the same issues as a person that has been abused week in week out.. I am with u though m8 on the live n let live thing if everyone could put as much effort into getting along regardless race as they do hating each other then surly there would be a paradise on earth... The main killer of peace on this planet is religion..there has been more wars fought over religion and an ideology then any other thing on this tiny planet...carnt stand radical islam.. Am I racist..NO.. Carnt stand the neo Nazis,bmp,edl or any one else with right wing veiws...it will be religion and ideology that causes the next civil war on this island u mark my words its been building up for years and the government still wish to sweep it under the carpet... Don't kno wat I'm really trying to say here cos iv had a few beers  i do hope one day we cn all live in unity that is my wish!!!


Fcukin el mate enjoy your beers

I was racially abused quite a bit when I was younger so for me that's how I'm able to differentiate between the two. It's all part and parcel of being in the minority

You know when somebody is being a cnut or when they're having a laugh its.

Racism and racial hatred is one thing but a well timed joke or comment in relation to skin tone is acceptable and more then welcome so long as you happy to take the same treatment.

I can't disagree with your views on religion though


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Its ok everyone

I just looked at his avi and hes black so its all ok !!!!!

Nah racial humour is like any other humour, Funny !!!! good to see you can laugh and not be too seroius like some people are about there race culture or creed


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

retro-mental:2412830 said:


> Its ok everyone
> 
> I just looked at his avi and hes black so its all ok !!!!!
> 
> Nah racial humour is like any other humour, Funny !!!! good to see you can laugh and not be too seroius like some people are about there race culture or creed


Mate I'm not black I'm brown


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> Mate I'm not black I'm brown


my mate from belfast is Black and his names Paddy O'Connor, his granny went on holidays and brought him back a goy wog thinking it looked like him lol


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Theres only one thing worse than a racist.

A ******


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

barsnack:2412859 said:


> my mate from belfast is Black and his names Paddy O'Connor, his granny went on holidays and brought him back a goy wog thinking it looked like him lol


A black man called paddy doesn't count


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Tbh i would never say a joke about black people to a black person, or about a paki to a paki, or indian to an indian etc because i dont know how they will react to that. I dont want to offend people so i dont take the chance. Simple as that for me, that being said i am originally a paddy and get ripped sometimes by mates in the pub etc and i have a laugh about it. Swings and roundabouts but i do think everyone should lighten up, sense of humour is one of the best things to have these days


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Irish [URL=Beast:2412863]Beast:2412863[/URL] said:


> Theres only one thing worse than a racist.
> 
> A ******


There's nothing worse then being a n!gger that's y I'm glad I'm not one


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Although Im not racist. I fooking love Nazis. Love hearing them shout crazy shiit in German. So cool!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I am going against the grain here and will say its wrong on ANY level to use racist slurs in humour. NOT because I care or give a hoot, but because it CAN be used by someone to screw you up. I worked in HR for years and the amount of people we had to sack due to racist abuse / remarks was silly. Now under interview the guys would say that the "Victim" would give as good as they got and on previous occasions they felt they were also teh "Victim". BUT by then its to late, the complaint has been made...did you call him a "Paki" "****" etc etc etc yes...then I'm afraid we need to let you go....BYE.

This is teh problem it can start as humour and very quickly turn around. TRUST me if you are employed and an accusation is made you will almost certainley be out the door.

Not so funny now is it?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Anyone seen the film 'guess who' with Ashton kucher.......'what's the three things a black man can't get'?


----------



## Get2ZeChoppNOOW (Mar 28, 2010)

How does every black joke start......

by looking over your shoulder


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Aaaaaaaahahhahahahahaha

Can't deny it, racist, sectarian and down right sick jokes are the best.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Delhi:2413060 said:


> I am going against the grain here and will say its wrong on ANY level to use racist slurs in humour. NOT because I care or give a hoot, but because it CAN be used by someone to screw you up. I worked in HR for years and the amount of people we had to sack due to racist abuse / remarks was silly. Now under interview the guys would say that the "Victim" would give as good as they got and on previous occasions they felt they were also teh "Victim". BUT by then its to late, the complaint has been made...did you call him a "Paki" "****" etc etc etc yes...then I'm afraid we need to let you go....BYE.
> 
> This is teh problem it can start as humour and very quickly turn around. TRUST me if you are employed and an accusation is made you will almost certainley be out the door.
> 
> Not so funny now is it?


Calling somebody a paki, **** or ***** (lets no forget them) is not funny there's no wit in that.

Being able to understand the differences between cultures and finding humour in it can be very funny.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

is ***** really racist, its just shortening the word chinese, never understood why theres a big up roar bout it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Any ****** care to clear up snacks confusion


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> Any ****** care to clear up snacks confusion


i dont think there is any ive seen on here, maybe except narraboth


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

barsnack said:


> is ***** really racist, its just shortening the word chinese, never understood why theres a big up roar bout it


I think its more of a case of whats in the eye of the beholder...If you called a Chinese man a ***** will he get offended..? If yes, than it is...If no, than it is not...I personnally don't know the answer...But why call them that at all..? Do you not have enough respect to call them Chinese..? Why the need to shorten it..? It doesn't take any longer to say one word than it does another...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cellaratt said:


> I think its more of a case of whats in the eye of the beholder...If you called a Chinese man a ***** will he get offended..? If yes, than it is...If no, than it is not...I personnally don't know the answer...But why call them that at all..? Do you not have enough respect to call them Chinese..? Why the need to shorten it..? It doesn't take any longer to say one word than it does another...


i say it cause everyone else says it so its natural if that makes sense, we have a chinese take away in our village and everyone calls it the chinkers


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

For the record...I'm not trying to start **** with anyone practicular person here...I agree that for the most part its all very silly...BUT...I also don't know why I'm suppose to be ok with being called derogotory terms for a white man just because I'm white...For me it's more of a mutual respect thing...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cellaratt said:


> For the record...I'm not trying to start **** with anyone practicular person here...I agree that for the most part its all very silly...BUT...I also don't know why I'm suppose to be ok with being called derogotory terms for a white man just because I'm white...For me it's more of a mutual respect thing...


not sure if thats aimed at me, but i aint saying its acceptable, its just the norm, like i get called paddy by my course lecturers and it doesn't bother me cause its force of habit to some people...chinese people probaly have words for us but in western society they dont mix as freely so there hard to understand


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I think its more of a case of whats in the eye of the beholder...

Racial slur perhaps 

If you called a Chinese man a ***** will he get offended..? If yes, than it is...If no, than it is not...

Of course he will because its not funny. It's the same as calling somebody a paki or n!gger.

I personnally don't know the answer...But why call them that at all..?

I involved the Chinese because I felt they were being overlooked. Didn't want to discriminate. We've had ******, cracker, paki, ****, goly wog and n!gger its only right ***** was thrown into the mix

Do you not have enough respect to call them Chinese..?

I have respect for all people

Why the need to shorten it..? It doesn't take any longer to say one word than it does another...

Technically incorrect Chinese is a longer word so would take a minute amount of time longer to say but your point was very well made and correct


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

fusion405 said:


> Tbh i would never say a joke about black people to a black person, or about a paki to a paki, or indian to an indian etc because i dont know how they will react to that. I dont want to offend people so i dont take the chance. Simple as that for me, that being said i am originally a paddy and get ripped sometimes by mates in the pub etc and i have a laugh about it. Swings and roundabouts but i do think everyone should lighten up, sense of humour is one of the best things to have these days


I do... but only with those that I know well enough to know that they know me and trust me not to mean it offensively.

I'm just off the phone to a paki lad I know ripping him about fasting telling him all the good stuff I have been eating today lol.... He always jokes about us getting married and having kids one day so I've been telling him how much worse its going to be when me and his CATHOLIC children are all having a big slap up lunch and he's fasting.... trust me - I get worse in return lol 

And while we're at it.... If people can call me a Scot instead of Scottish, then I can call someone a Paki instead of Pakistani. Out of my mouth, its an abbreviation and nothing else.



Delhi said:


> I am going against the grain here and will say its wrong on ANY level to use racist slurs in humour. NOT because I care or give a hoot, but because it CAN be used by someone to screw you up. I worked in HR for years and the amount of people we had to sack due to racist abuse / remarks was silly. Now under interview the guys would say that the "Victim" would give as good as they got and on previous occasions they felt they were also teh "Victim". BUT by then its to late, the complaint has been made...did you call him a "Paki" "****" etc etc etc yes...then I'm afraid we need to let you go....BYE.
> 
> This is teh problem it can start as humour and very quickly turn around. TRUST me if you are employed and an accusation is made you will almost certainley be out the door.
> 
> Not so funny now is it?


I don't agree Del..... I'd say the problem there lies more with excessive political correctness in society and the workplace than anything else....



wholemeal breda said:


> Any ****** care to clear up snacks confusion


Very clever.....


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

if someone called me vanilla or honky i wouldnt give a sh!t and i dont see why black people take offence to racism (on a verbal level anyway) ... its only like any 'attempt' at insult, id be no more insulted by racism than i would if someone called me skinny or fat or thick etc etc


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> I think its more of a case of whats in the eye of the beholder...If you called a Chinese man a ***** will he get offended..? If yes, than it is...If no, than it is not...I personnally don't know the answer...But why call them that at all..? Do you not have enough respect to call them Chinese..? Why the need to shorten it..? It doesn't take any longer to say one word than it does another...


I get called a Scot regualrly. Whats the problem?

Jocks, Scots.... so long as its not meant offensively. My family also get **** and ***. Big deal.... If someone is being offensive, then they're being offensive. I couldn't care less if they bring race into it or not tbh....



wholemeal breda said:


> I think its more of a case of whats in the eye of the beholder...
> 
> Racial slur perhaps
> 
> ...


I have pakistani mates..... some very close. Ask them their race - they say paki. They don't care if I say it too.

I really do think it all comes down to how its said and whether you actually know the person.....


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Agree with you Zara it does boil down to how its said, intent is powerful it can be the difference between a harmless joke and a down right racial insult. The world has gone pc mad sometimes, like you I get called Jock or Scot, or that scots **** lol some of my english friends think I spend my day drinking meths because in their eyes thats what all us Scots do lol. I take it with a pinch of salt its all funny banter


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

phoenix1980 said:


> Agree with you Zara it does boil down to how its said, intent is powerful it can be the difference between a harmless joke and a down right racial insult. The world has gone pc mad sometimes, like you I get called Jock or Scot, or that scots **** lol some of my english friends think I spend my day drinking meths because in their eyes thats what all us Scots do lol. I take it with a pinch of salt its all funny banter


Certain person on here refers to us as "sweatys"..... fcking English cu.... oops sorry!  :lol:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sweaty's thats a new one to my ears, wonder what thats all about lol.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I don't know but I like it and will no doubt use it in the future when I address some of my Scot mates


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

phoenix1980 said:


> Sweaty's thats a new one to my ears, wonder what thats all about lol.


Sweaty Socks: Jocks

Its a London thing I think :cursing:  :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

wholemeal breda said:


> I don't know but I like it and will no doubt use it in the future when I address some of my Scot mates


Git 

They won't love you for it, but being Scots will probably laugh :lol:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

LOL thanks for the explanation it makes sense i guess :-D


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I'll give it a go and see how it turns out lol

I must admit I love you sweatys accent especially the ladies


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

wholemeal breda said:


> I'll give it a go and see how it turns out lol
> 
> I must admit I love you sweatys accent especially the ladies


Most people think its rough 

I am quite soft/english sounding for a Scot lol..... in other words.... easy to understand


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes I agree my accent rocks, alas im not a female..............oh wait its the weekend I am :-D

What annoys me is the over use of the words eh and like , are you like that Zara ? Over using like and eh eh eh eh like eh eh like lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Git 

They won't love you for it, but being Scots will probably be too drunk to notice :lol:


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> Bro I was fully wetting myself.
> 
> Coony pmsl


 suppose you could compare it with a guy having the name cracker, snowflake or ****** haha, i dont mind having fun poked in my way, got a black bloke in work, i only have to ask for a black coffee in mcdonalds and we burst out laughing, its all banter in the right minds!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

phoenix1980 said:


> Yes I agree my accent rocks, alas im not a female..............oh wait its the weekend I am :-D
> 
> What annoys me is the over use of the words eh and like , are you like that Zara ? Over using like and eh eh eh eh like eh eh like lol


Eh? Whats that like? Is that like a colloquialism or something like? Eh? 

Nah far from it mate.... like I said I've a touch of English about the way I speak. A bit "BBC English" in that if I am trying to cover it, people find it very difficult to guess where I'm from. If I don't try though its pretty obvious 

I have spend a fair bit of my adult life in England and other places so have lost a lot of the stuff like that (if I ever had it). Two things I've picked up from Leeds that have totally stuck with me are "summat" and "owt" lol  Oh and "innit" but I think that was from further south lol.... and I've a couple of welsh-isms too....

Actually - maybe we are being regionist with these comments? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

wholemeal breda said:


> Fixed


Mate.... thats the truth hahahaha..... :lol:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Regionist LOL, strange thing is outside Scotland its females who find it hard to understand what I say, I do talk to fast though and I have live in the east and west of scotland for various years so my accent is mixed. When I was in America they loved how I sounded but hadnt a clue what I was saying, american males didnt have a problem.

Ack well (thats my habbit I say ack alot in type and voice lol) good night


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

cuggster:2413192 said:


> suppose you could compare it with a guy having the name cracker, snowflake or ****** haha, i dont mind having fun poked in my way, got a black bloke in work, i only have to ask for a black coffee in mcdonalds and we burst out laughing, its all banter in the right minds!!


Spot on mate that's what its all about.

I hope u can still laugh about it when he asks for a vanilla milk shake lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

phoenix1980 said:


> Regionist LOL, strange thing is outside Scotland its females who find it hard to understand what I say, I do talk to fast though and I have live in the east and west of scotland for various years so my accent is mixed. When I was in America they loved how I sounded but hadnt a clue what I was saying, american males didnt have a problem.
> 
> Ack well (thats my habbit I say ack alot in type and voice lol) good night


Went on a night out in London to meet up with Winger off here (Hackskii's twin brother) and his wife. They're from the states and stopped over on a visit. On the way down picked up Chris1 in Newcastle.... all the rest were from London and south of there....

Only ones Winger could understand was me and Chris


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't offend me at all, I love them

If a black person called me "White boy" or "White Trash" I would laugh my head off, but if I called them N*gger it would be a different story? I don't get it tbh


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BoxerJay:2413224 said:


> Don't offend me at all, I love them
> 
> If a black person called me "White boy" or "White Trash" I would laugh my head off, but if I called them N*gger it would be a different story? I don't get it tbh


The word ****** is not the problem mate. I think ****** is Latin for black. The problem for most is the negative association they have with the word because of slavery and all that but its too late to get into a debate on slavery


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I get called a Scot regualrly. Whats the problem?
> 
> Jocks, Scots.... so long as its not meant offensively. My family also get **** and ***. Big deal.... If someone is being offensive, then they're being offensive. I couldn't care less if they bring race into it or not tbh....


Why you always pick'in on me.. :confused1: It's cause I'm white isn't it..? :whistling: No, No wait...Its cause I'm American..?  No that can't be it ... It's because I'm male..? :rolleye: Sh1t that can't be it either...It's cause I'm black..? :gun_bandana: Wait...I'm not black... :nono: Ok, Ok...Its cause I'm an *ss...I get that... :beer:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Again...I'm really not trying to cause problems...I love everybody...I'm trying to make sense of it like everybody else. I understand not liking the word because its associated with slavery...I wouldn't like it either...Is it ok to call a black person a ************..? I don't think so... Is that associated with slavery..? Really...where do we draw the line...Rodney King had it right...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> I work in a call centre and today I had to speak to somebody with the sir name coony  . As you can imagine I just started p!ssing myself, eventually I managed to compose myself and get on with my job.
> 
> The person who I was sitting next to couldn't appreciate why I found this so funny so I tried to explain the difference with racial humor and racism
> 
> ...


Not everyone has a decent outlook like you mate.

I work in IT now, pretty high level and I get funny looks as I still talk like a Booty. I worked on Ops with lads and the banter would have most hippies crying. We called one black lad midnight (as you do) he didnt give a crap, he was a sound bloke, we loved him he loved us, we are like you say, we are all human. Plus, if he thought we meant it he

1 - wouldnt have served with us

2 - Ripped my arms off as he was a huge freak of a man

Funny how racism doesnt apply to the French when the British Papers slag them off, but add some colour and you are the next Hitler.

If the whole world had our outlook it would be much easier mate.

What really annoys me is racism as a term doesnt help itself. The actual WORD racism causes racism. If we didnt have the word it would be alot easier. Its like political correctness, noone gave a fcuk before the term came about.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

cellaratt:2413249 said:


> Again...I'm really not trying to cause problems...I love everybody...I'm trying to make sense of it like everybody else. I understand not liking the word because its associated with slavery...I wouldn't like it either...Is it ok to call a black person a ************..? I don't think so... Is that associated with slavery..? Really...where do we draw the line...Rodney King had it right...


************ lol

You make a very valid argument my man and I'm going to sleep on it and get back to you with an answer tomorrow


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

wholemeal breda said:


> ************ lol
> 
> You make a very valid argument my man and I'm going to sleep on it and get back to you with an answer tomorrow


Night... :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

It is annoying when you hear paki this and paki that. British people on the whole put anyone who looks asian into 1 group and call them paki's. I've heard it over here alot from the yanks also, people like that are just ignorant.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> I work in a call centre and today I had to speak to somebody with the sir name coony  . As you can imagine I just started p!ssing myself, eventually I managed to compose myself and get on with my job.
> 
> The person who I was sitting next to couldn't appreciate why I found this so funny so I tried to explain the difference with racial humor and racism
> 
> ...


I know many black bredas who would not like you one bit for this view of yours. The words uncle tom and coconut immediately spring to mind, I know you would be viewed with much disdain for what you have expressed here, probably even more so than the actual racists themselves.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

BoxerJay said:


> Don't offend me at all, I love them
> 
> If a black person called me "White boy" or "White Trash" I would laugh my head off, but if I called them N*gger it would be a different story? I don't get it tbh


Them?

That itself could be considered racist for labelling a whole group for an action presumed one would take on a race issue. I know you don't mean it! 

As for this topic, as long as talk KNOWN to be in good jest, then life is serious enough already. Racial hilighting can be done usually between fiends that are comfortable they got each others backs


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I dont dislike black people but I do dislike white people who act black, or talk in some ridiculus accent, that embaresses and offends me and is patronising to black people imo....


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I think to deem it offensive, you have to take into account the context it was said and by whom it was said by. Having banter with mates is fine, as you know whoever's making the racist slur is just saying it for a laugh and thats all to it! And they are willing and prepared to be taken the p1ss out of in the same manner.

On the other hand if a complete stranger was to say it to you , then i think it would be considered racist and offensive, but you can always tell this in the manner or context it was said.

It's a fine line but some people would just take it as a joke and some would be offended, thats just the way some people are. Like for example if someone was racially abused at some point of their life, then a certain racial offensive term may bring back unhappy memories and of course cause that individual to become offended and insulted.

On the subject of the term "Pak1", Yes it is a literal abbreviation, but the term" Pak1" is considered derogatory as it relates back to the historical usage of the word. It is not simply a shortening of the country of origin because it is used as a lable for anyone of a given ethnic origin. It would be in many cases the same, as calling a French individual or Russian individual a Brit.

It was used predominantly by racist skinheads in the 70's and was used an insult then often in connection with violence( The point i was making earlier regarding bringing back bad memories). There are images of shops and houses with broken windows and the term "Paki" graffitied outside which are obviously used to torment the occupants and community. When have you seen a image of " **** off home Aussie/Scot" etc???. Yet they are abbreviations too.

If it was used purely as a term to define those of a given country and did not historically have the violent and aggressive aspect connected to it then it probably would not be deemed insulting but as it has in the past been used in such manner it will always be considered offensive. The same can be said to most racially derogatory terms for any ethnicity



barsnack said:


> doesn't bother me, got called paddy by everyone in my uni class for 4years even though its emmet and few of my mates in leeds were of indian nationality and the only reason *tehy didnt like being called 'paki' was cause they hate actual pakistani people*


Thats the funny thing mate, I have mates of different backgrounds and they all say,that it's more offensive calling them the wrong nationality. For example you can't call a Pakistani an Indian, or a Korean a chinese:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

freddee said:


> I dont dislike black people but I do dislike white people who act black, or talk in some ridiculus accent, that embaresses and offends me and is patronising to black people imo....


What if it's a White kid who grew up in a black neighbourhood, should they have to TRY not to talk like the people they spend all day with and have grew up exactly the same as and what would come naturally to them just to fit in with how a White person should be (also stereotypical).?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

freddee said:


> I dont dislike black people but I do dislike white people who act black, or talk in some ridiculus accent, that embaresses and offends me and is patronising to black people imo....


Why how do black people act?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I know many black bredas who would not like you one bit for this view of yours. The words uncle tom and coconut immediately spring to mind, I know you would be viewed with much disdain for what you have expressed here, probably even more so than the actual racists themselves.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

What does uncle Tom mean anyway?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> I know many black bredas who would not like you one bit for this view of yours. The words uncle tom and coconut immediately spring to mind, I know you would be viewed with much disdain for what you have expressed here, probably even more so than the actual racists themselves.


Callin me an uncle tom or coconut is more offensive than callin me a n!gger because in no way am I trying to be white or ashamed of being black.

My user name is wholemeal breda which simply means brown brother.... Y? Because I'm proud of who I am.

Mate I was a rasta for 8 years the only reason I cut my locks was because I was goin bold

My op was not about racism and racist because that's a different kettle of fish, it was about people being too sensitive with issues to do with race


----------



## Paul40 (Mar 25, 2009)

yep, most racial jokes are acceptable, Irish Scottish, Indian, Norwegian...

when it gets serious is when racialism is endemic like here in Saudi, no discrimination laws, people are assigned jobs on their country of origin, Indians clean the streets, Pakistanis take the supervisor jobs and engineering jobs, Filipinos take the middle management, westerners take the upper management jobs.

it rapidly brings into perspective the whole racial card, and it's hard not to get drawn into it all.

so yes, have racial jokes, but let us all keep them as jokes, and never discriminate


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

fatmanstan!:2413413 said:


> What does uncle Tom mean anyway?


Uncle tom was a dude who tried to protect other slaves but when a film was made about him they switched it and made him look like a sell out


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> What if it's a White kid who grew up in a black neighbourhood, should they have to TRY not to talk like the people they spend all day with and have grew up exactly the same as and what would come naturally to them just to fit in with how a White person should be (also stereotypical).?


This. It is a culture of thing, not a black thing. My doctor that grew up in a nice area does not turn up with a big gold chain and freestyle my problem at me :lol:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Uncle%20Tom


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

12 gauge said:


> I know many black bredas who would not like you one bit for this view of yours. The words uncle tom and coconut immediately spring to mind, I know you would be viewed with much disdain for what you have expressed here, probably even more so than the actual racists themselves.


Okay now I have seen the Uncle Tom definition. This is why things are so uptight, he ain't bum kissing one race but is saying you don't have to cry at every reference toward your race. He is not saying malicious racism is fine


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

Nothing wrong with it IMO, as long as it's not meant with malice or used to single someone, overtly or otherwise. Or used out of ignorance.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Lol I'm just picturing you with a bald spot and dreads :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a black mate. I call him a ****** all the time, he calls me ****** and the likes. Funny behind closed doors but we get some disapproving looks in public


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I used to work with many black doorman mainly from africa, one guy was a bit defensive about his race not too bad though and the other guys really said its old and they forget about it.

Apart from being late for work, lazy, puffing the odd dutchy now and then and only eating water melon,fried chicken and drinkin coolaid.

It was a blast LOL.

I couldn't see much at the time as I had a pillow cover over my head with eye holes cut out and was holdin a whip.

No wonder they called me cracker


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

No racial slurs don't offend me, some of my mates joke about stuff like killing madeline mcann and that doesn't offend me either, simply because i know they haven't murdered any children... just like i know my mates aren't racist, even if they make a joke about KFC and black people or whatever... people take things too seriously these days... and the black dudes make jokes about the whites too


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Way too late on this but it's the context that matters.

If it hasn't been mentioned before dig some of Dave Chapelle 'Chapelle show' videos of the web, his racial humour skits are some of the funniest I've ever seen! Theres one similar to the context of the original post where he is a milkman delivering to the ****** family who are white...where he is a milkman delivering to the ****** family who are white...


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

to me its just banter with friends or ppl close to me, we call each other names and laugh at each other cos of our colour and race but its all in good fun and no harm is taken from it and most of the time its done in and out of the gym were its crowded but its the way its said and delivered from the mouth, on the other hand if its directed at a single person in a malcious way then i can see it being a problem and hurtful.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if its meant as a joke or a bit of banter with someone who doesnt mind then it doesnt bother me.

but racials slurs do bother me cos the implication is that if its a slur then it is not meant in good humour or as banter but as an insult


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

i don't understand what's wrong with calling someone from Pakistan a Paki... is it not just like referring to a Jewish population as Jews? or english people as Engi's for that matter.

Having said this, i get why for argument's sake, an Indian would be offended by people referred to as a Paki.. just food for thought


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Way too late on this but it's the context that matters.
> 
> If it hasn't been mentioned before dig some of Dave Chapelle 'Chapelle show' videos of the web, his racial humour skits are some of the funniest I've ever seen! Theres one similar to the context of the original post where he is a milkman delivering to the ****** family who are white...where he is a milkman delivering to the ****** family who are white...


Dave is awesome! Much better than Chris tuckers attempts at racial comedy


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

BIGSNC said:


> to me its just banter with friends or ppl close to me, we call each other names and laugh at each other cos of our colour and race but its all in good fun and no harm is taken from it and most of the time its done in and out of the gym were its crowded but its the way its said and delivered from the mouth, on the other hand if its directed at a single person in a malcious way then i can see it being a problem and hurtful.


totally agree with that sounds a bit like me and my mates


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I got a half paki mate who makes people feel uncomfortable when they say something like 'you lot............' meaning us lot as in our group of mates, he is like 'what you mean our lot???' people start stuttering and stammering funny as fuk. They realise he's jokin but it takes a minute lol. Also got a black mate and I find it funny when people won't say black they say coloured to him because they think black will offend. In a nutshell I like seeing people get nervous over race. Makes me lol :lol:


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

Dan1234 said:


> i don't understand what's wrong with calling someone from Pakistan a Paki... is it not just like referring to a Jewish population as Jews? or english people as Engi's for that matter.


I think it's more the intention behind it tbh, rather than the word itself.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

fatmanstan!:2413559 said:


> I got a half paki mate who makes people feel uncomfortable when they say something like 'you lot............' meaning us lot as in our group of mates, he is like 'what you mean our lot???' people start stuttering and stammering funny as fuk. They realise he's jokin but it takes a minute lol. Also got a black mate and I find it funny when people won't say black they say coloured to him because they think black will offend. In a nutshell I like seeing people get nervous over race. Makes me lol :lol:


Lol same as me as soon as the word black is mentioned I go off on a rant takes people a while to realise I'm joking.

Somebody called me a performing monkey the other day she hasn't lived it down yet


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

cas:2413546 said:


> Dave is awesome! Much better than Chris tuckers attempts at racial comedy


I'd put Steve Harvey, D.L hughley, cedrick the entertainer and bernic mac up there with Dave chapelle as well


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Why can't White comics do racial comedy?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I know its completely off topic, but I know a person called welly pheonix, actual real name :|


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone ever see the South Park episode where Randy is on Wheel of Fortune?

And the clue is people who annoy you, the word only has one letter missing and looks like this N*GGERS.

Anyway, Randy doesn't want to say what he thinks it is but does anyway and screams out *******. Then they turn over the unknown letter and the word ends up being NAGGERS.

Lmao South Park is really racist?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dananaman said:


> Anyone ever see the South Park episode where Randy is on Wheel of Fortune?
> 
> And the clue is people who annoy you, the word only has one letter missing and looks like this N*GGERS.
> 
> ...


That's where i think your wrong, same with family guy they are not mocking the race, they are mocking societies views of race IMO


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Being black myself, I have been on the sh1t end of the stick with regards to racial slurs most my life.

But there is a clear difference between racial banter and actual malicious abuse.

I use the word "*****" a lot, in racial humour - I couldnt bring myself to use the word "nig$er" tho. The meanings and inferences have changed with the word *****, whether folks want to accept it or not.

Totally comes down to the context I guess - but there are folks definitely who just look out for things to be offended at.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

manner and context is whats important..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Being black myself, I have been on the sh1t end of the stick with regards to racial slurs most my life.
> 
> But there is a clear difference between racial banter and actual malicious abuse.
> 
> ...


Think your best staying well out of this one Rams............ they never end well for you !!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

musio said:


> Them?
> 
> That itself could be considered racist for labelling a whole group for an action presumed one would take on a race issue. I know you don't mean it!


unless of course you read it again and realise he appears to be referring to racial slurs when he says "them" and not a collective group of people. that is if you arent looking to be offended obviously...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

rs007 said:


> Being black myself, I have been on the sh1t end of the stick with regards to racial slurs most my life.
> 
> But there is a clear difference between racial banter and actual malicious abuse.
> 
> ...


you are the blackest man I know and also the most tolerant. peace to you brother


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I get offended all the time....Which is why I hate everyone........far easier than pretending to like people


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I get offended all the time....Which is why I hate everyone........far easier than pretending to like people


Have you considered letting god into your life brother Rob??


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Depends what fcuking colour he is :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Depends what fcuking colour he is :lol:


hahahaha! :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

joking btw.........I think he's white tho' as I can't see him on his cloud but I bet I could if he is black.......


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Robsta said:


> joking btw.........I think he's white tho' as I can't see him on his cloud but I bet I could if he is black.......


Fu*k sake someone take that shovel off him !!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Depends what fcuking colour he is :lol:


What a come back :lol:

big dirty racist

edit: short ar$e dwarfy dirty racist


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> Spot on mate that's what its all about.
> 
> I hope u can still laugh about it when he asks for a vanilla milk shake lol


no mate, thats just taking the p*ss  haha yea like i said, as a joke its fine and i dont mind, im in a half decent mood for a joke all the time


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

I think that racial humour can be funny. 3 of my best friends are half egyptian, half irish or half libyan, half scottish so there is constant joking going on. usually they are making fun of themselves about their crazy mixes. mohammed is actually white and ginger so he finds it hysterical making arab jokes and then explaining to everyone hes not actually a racist as most of his family are arabic.

the best racial humour i have ever seen is from russel peters:






I urge everyone to watch this performance as it is hysterical. the bit about the chinese guys and the indian accent part have me crying every time.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

-AC- said:


> I think that racial humour can be funny. 3 of my best friends are half egyptian, half irish or half libyan, half scottish so there is constant joking going on. usually they are making fun of themselves about their crazy mixes. mohammed is actually white and ginger so he finds it hysterical making arab jokes and then explaining to everyone hes not actually a racist as most of his family are arabic.
> 
> the best racial humour i have ever seen is from russel peters:
> 
> ...


Was going to but it's 45 minutes long u nut case


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Right now I'm playing zombies in a smoke filled room with 12 blacks and 1 white..... Is he gettin the **** taken out of him?... Yes.... Is ***** being said alot?..... Yes Does he feel uncomfortable? ..... Probably.... Do I care? .... No..... Is he giving as good as he's gettin?.... Well.... he's trying... Are we still goin to be mates at the end of the night?.... Of course


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> Callin me an uncle tom or coconut is more offensive than callin me a n!gger because in no way am I trying to be white or ashamed of being black.
> 
> My user name is wholemeal breda which simply means brown brother.... Y? Because I'm proud of who I am.
> 
> ...


I understand what your saying and I wasn't suggesting your an uncle tom but I know that some black guys would deem any form of tolerance to any form of racial comments whether they be said in jest or otherwise to be pandering to racists or as one African American guy I know would put it "doing a Sammy Davis Junior"

Personally I wouldn't mind joking amongst friends but there is always the risk that if someone who happens to have racist views hears what's being said they might see it as greenlight to engage in the same sort of behaviour uninvited with the intention of malice if you see what I mean?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Robsta said:


> Depends what fcuking colour he is :lol:


God is black, as he dissapperared on his only son and hasn't a proper job

P.S Jokes


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

wholemeal breda said:


> I don't know but I like it and will no doubt use it in the future when I address some of my Scot mates


Right (Just to stir things up a little here). Earlier you said calling someone who is Chinese a ***** was offensive as they are clearly chinese and I quote "I treat everyone with respect". I assume by that reasoning that calling someone from Pakistan a "Paki" is equally offensive?

I am from Scotland and I am Scottish. I am not a "Scot".

Why would you pick and choose who you can offend? Is it because I am white you believe I cant be offended? Why would someone from china or Pakistan get your respect but not someone from Scotland?

As I said earlier race is something we should all be VERY careful about. PS you have just lost your job, have been labeled a social outcast and will be shamed by your family.

THIS is what I am saying here guys, race and humour is a very dangerous thing. What WE think acceptable is only what WE think. The other person can twist it to put you in a VERY hot situation.

PPS I dont take offence BTW I am only pointing out my opinion.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Delhi said:


> Right (Just to stir things up a little here). Earlier you said calling someone who is Chinese a ***** was offensive as they are clearly chinese and I quote "I treat everyone with respect". I assume by that reasoning that calling someone from Pakistan a "Paki" is equally offensive?
> 
> I am from Scotland and I am Scottish. I am not a "Scot".
> 
> ...


Bottom line is you need to know your audience, if they are easily offended then you steer clear, if there cool with it then its all good.

I believe you should never deliberatly offend anyone...


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Delhi said:


> Right (Just to stir things up a little here). Earlier you said calling someone who is Chinese a ***** was offensive as they are clearly chinese and I quote "I treat everyone with respect". I assume by that reasoning that calling someone from Pakistan a "Paki" is equally offensive?
> 
> I am from Scotland and I am Scottish. I am not a "Scot".
> 
> ...


Read post 125 by Sub-Zero, I think he summed up really well why calling someone a Pak1 can not be compared to the term scot or jock etc.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/145042-do-racial-slurs-offend-you-9.html#post2413319


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Delhi:2413863 said:


> Right (Just to stir things up a little here). Earlier you said calling someone who is Chinese a ***** was offensive as they are clearly chinese and I quote "I treat everyone with respect". I assume by that reasoning that calling someone from Pakistan a "Paki" is equally offensive?
> 
> I am from Scotland and I am Scottish. I am not a "Scot".
> 
> ...


It was said in jest mate


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

****** is not an offensive term as it is a race of people and a food

edit; got this from alan partridge, seemed apt


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i can see this thread getting removed


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

depends

if i was walkin down the street and bumped into someone and they called me a ****** or somethin then yeah id beat em down! but usually i aint ****d if i kno theres no intent behind it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

That's the difference tho ryda if somebody shouts oi you dirty ****** don't matter what what race they are they gettin a kickin


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

oh hang on! if its a black guy then nah or then we'd have to beat down the 50.000 rappers that use the word ******

am one who can take the **** outta myself

i could see my friend in the street and say "wheres my money you black ****" or "**** off back to africa you kenyan" its how we spoke to each other in high school back in the early 00's and its just carried on, we would even make jokes about how black someone was haha but if it was another race then we wouldnt go there we would only do it to ourself


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ryda said:


> oh hang on! if its a black guy then nah or then we'd have to beat down the 50.000 rappers that use the word ******
> 
> am one who can take the **** outta myself
> 
> i could see my friend in the street and say "wheres my money you black ****" or "**** off back to africa you kenyan" its how we spoke to each other in high school back in the early 00's and its just carried on, we would even make jokes about how black someone was haha but if it was another race then we wouldnt go there we would only do it to ourself


Good post brother, if you cant laugh at yourself you cant laugh at other people, plus your bigger than me so l have repped you !


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Just to reiterate guys I teke no offence at bing called a Scot, Jock, sock whatever LOL

But I do have a point here, offence can be taken by people for words used in jest but TAKEN wrongly.

PS there is no difference is calling someone from Pakistan a "Paki" to calling someone from Scotland a "Scot" or even an afgan, ***** etc it is ALL about how it is taken.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Delhi said:


> Just to reiterate guys I teke no offence at bing called a Scot, Jock, sock whatever LOL
> 
> But I do have a point here, offence can be taken by people for words used in jest but TAKEN wrongly.
> 
> PS there is no difference is calling someone from Pakistan a "Paki" to calling someone from Scotland a "Scot" or even an afgan, ***** etc it is ALL about how it is taken.


I think people who CHOOSE to be offended no matter what the context are the ones with issues TBH mate.

Like l say you should never deliberatly offend anyone but when someone gets the raving hump when the word "slave" is mentioned then IMO there far too sensitive !


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Good post brother, if you cant laugh at yourself you cant laugh at other people, plus your bigger than me so l have repped you !


Why you have to say hes a brother?? :lol:


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Delhi said:


> PS there is no difference is calling someone from Pakistan a "Paki" to calling someone from Scotland a "Scot" or even an afgan,


Wrong, there is a big difference and I'll quote Sub-Zero here to show why



Sub-Zero said:


> On the subject of the term "Pak1", Yes it is a literal abbreviation, but the term" Pak1" is considered derogatory as it relates back to the historical usage of the word. It is not simply a shortening of the country of origin because it is used as a lable for anyone of a given ethnic origin. It would be in many cases the same, as calling a French individual or Russian individual a Brit.
> 
> *It was used predominantly by racist skinheads in the 70's and was used an insult then often in connection with violence( The point i was making earlier regarding bringing back bad memories). There are images of shops and houses with broken windows and the term "Paki" graffitied outside which are obviously used to torment the occupants and community. When have you seen a image of " **** off home Aussie/Scot" etc???. Yet they are abbreviations too.*
> 
> ...


Imagine you had suffered from not only verbal racial abuse but serious violent attacks against yourself and property and during these encounters a particular term was always used in a derogatory manner, whether that term be ******,paki,*****,****** or whatever I don't think you'd take kindly to that term being used against you in any context because in your mind that term would have always been associated with hate and violence.

So when it is said that some people are over sensitive to racial comments, what needs to be understood is that those terms could have very negative connotations for some people and that is probably why they react the way they do to them.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

are Ryda and Breda the same person, your eerily alike


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

fatmanstan! said:


> Why you have to say hes a brother?? :lol:


Were all brothers...... ask the Hulkster !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> are Ryda and Breda the same person, your eerily alike


Racist


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I remember when Breda first came out as black !!!

I couldnt believe it........ he had hid it so well, even his parents didnt know !


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

barsnack:2414144 said:


> are Ryda and Breda the same person, your eerily alike


Are you tryin to say all black people look the same lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> Racist


i love coloureds, i always give to Trocaire


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> are Ryda and Breda the same person, your eerily alike


saying they look the same eh?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> Are you tryin to say all black people look the same lol


haha naw, you two look identical


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> saying they look the same eh?


I dare any fu**er to compare me to a GINGER and the gloves are OFF !!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> haha naw, you two look identical


post reported.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> I dare any fu**er to compare me to a GINGER and the gloves are OFF !!!


we cant see your head to be honest, you could be carrot top for all we know http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.muscleenhancers.com/steroids/carrot.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.muscleenhancers.com/steroids/roids67.htm&h=321&w=250&sz=11&tbnid=JofYN4_4ZJAU2M:&tbnh=90&tbnw=70&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcarrot%2Btop%2Bsteroids%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=carrot+top+steroids&docid=u-bzPti4YDPxUM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=D289TrLaMMiBhQfJnYywAg&sqi=2&ved=0CCcQ9QEwBA


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:2414149 said:


> I remember when Breda first came out as black !!!
> 
> I couldnt believe it........ he had hid it so well, even his parents didnt know !


Hahaha i could tell you were just as shocked as I was


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milkys a racist name


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatman is a prejudice name


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wholemeal Breda is a spelling mistakist name


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Spelling mistakist


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

"its not what you say - its how you say it" That said - I hate when people get ridiculous over so called "racist" jokes, most people who get offended by anything "morally" questionable are usually very insecure in themselves and tend to hold on to their race, religion, favorite color, how many toes they have or whatever it may be that makes them "different" as what makes them "better" maybe is a good word for it? not quite sure i worded that well.

That said, I usually couldn't care less if somebody is offended by the statement - it is very rare that people are, and I never "try" to intentially make people feel uncomfortable.


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> Spelling mistakist


im guessing it's a bit like the gooback episode of south park where people are timecist, racist against people from another time, except this is racist towards spelling mistakes...now that is well explained... :confused1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Did anyone see that program on tv about race when some woman split up two groups and turned one side racist against the other but done it by hair colour. Can't remember much about it except that the woman was a d1ck


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

fatmanstan! said:


> Milkys a racist name


Hey my grandad was a Nazi you cheeky git !!

hang on.....


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

If people didn't get offended by words racism would hardly exist...


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

barsnack said:


> haha naw, you two look identical


 lol you kno what i've been called emile heskey all my life and have never admitted i look like him but tbh i can see a little resemblence with bred haha


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

puurboi said:


> If people didn't get offended by words racism would hardly exist...


It would exist exactly the same lol


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok..just got home and tried to catch up so I might have missed something important but I have a question primarily for the black members of our board...When you see each other in public do you often or even occasional say things or have heard other black people say things like " Whats up *****..? " and if so, do you have any kind of problem with that or is it deemed appropriate or normal... Before you think you know where I'm going with this, you probably don't so please answer my question honestly...I have seen it often but I want to here your POV...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i mind they sent two groups of identical age/size/clothes to the townhouse club in leeds, except one group white other black, the white group got in no problem but the black one iddnt, and some bouers admitted they were instructed to not let big groups of blacks in....in protest i ****ed in the corner of the toilets the next week


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

cellaratt said:


> Ok..just got home and tried to catch up so I might have missed something important but I have a question primarily for the black members of our board...When you see each other in public do you often or even occasional say things or have heard other black people say things like " Whats up *****..? " and if so, do you have any kind of problem with that or is it deemed appropriate or normal... Before you think you know where I'm going with this, you probably don't so please answer my question honestly...I have seen it often but I want to here your POV...


 I think Ryda addressed that



ryda said:


> oh hang on! if its a black guy then nah or then we'd have to beat down the 50.000 rappers that use the word ******
> 
> am one who can take the **** outta myself
> 
> i could see my friend in the street and say "wheres my money you black ****" or "**** off back to africa you kenyan" its how we spoke to each other in high school back in the early 00's and its just carried on, we would even make jokes about how black someone was haha but if it was another race then we wouldnt go there we would only do it to ourself


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

12 gauge said:


> I think Ryda addressed that


So the answer is yes...you do it and there isn't a problem with it right..? Just want to confirm before I say my peace...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I was in a Super Market a while back with my 5 yr old son and while we were at the check-out 2 black fella's appoached each other, obviously knowing each other and one said to the other " Whats up ***** " they continued on there way and my son turned to me and said " Dad , whats a *****..? " to which I responded " It's a bad word that we don't say " I hoped he would forget the matter as I didn't want his mother to later ask me what it was all about...After we left that store we went to the next store and one of the same fellas was shopping at that store aswell...As we passed the gentleman my son, being the social butterflky that he is and also being the typical parrot that most his kids age are he said to the guy " Whats up ***** "...If looks could kill we wouldn't be having this conversation right now...The dude looked me up and down and what he saw was a skinny white dude with tattoes and a shaved head...I wonder what he thought...and the reallity was...he created the problem...


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

cellaratt said:


> I was in a Super Market a while back with my 5 yr old son and while we were at the check-out 2 black fella's appoached each other, obviously knowing each other and one said to the other " Whats up ***** " they continued on there way and my son turned to me and said " Dad , whats a *****..? " to which I responded " It's a bad word that we don't say " I hoped he would forget the matter as I didn't want his mother to later ask me what it was all about...After we left that store we went to the next store and one of the same fellas was shopping at that store aswell...As we passed the gentleman my son, being the social butterflky that he is and also being the typical parrot that most his kids age are he said to the guy " Whats up ***** "...If looks could kill we wouldn't be having this conversation right now...The dude looked me up and down and what he saw was a skinny white dude with tattoes and a shaved head...I wonder what he thought...and the reallity was...he created the problem...


Lol, that is funny man, I wish I could have seen that black dudes face when your son said that to him,loool :laugh:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm gonna sit down with the misses and watch a movie but when I get back I will explain to you what happened but more importantly what could have happened...Keep in mind this guy brought it all on himself...Neither my wife or I use that word and am pretty strict on what they watch on TV aswell...I try to teach my kids right from wrong and to be respectful to others but more importantly to respect himself...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

12 gauge said:


> Lol, that is funny man, I wish I could have seen that black dudes face when your son said that to him,loool :laugh:


I can see where people would find that funny but I asure you I did not...It could have had a deadly outcome...thats not so funny...


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I think in the United States , it's perfectly acceptable for a black person to say one of his black mates: "Whats up *****", as over the years the Hip-Hop sub-culture has made this acceptable. You hear it all the time in music videos and rap/hip-hop tracks. But for a non-black to say it to another black person then you may have trouble.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

cellaratt said:


> I can see where people would find that funny but I asure you I did not...It could have had a deadly outcome...thats not so funny...


Damn, things can really get out of hand over there in America.If I was in your shoes,straight after the kid said what he did I would have said "hey man, he heard you say it back there in that other store" maybe then he would see the funny side of it.


----------



## Proposition Joe (Aug 11, 2010)

Racial slurs; unless you know the other person/people and it's banter then it's a big no-no.

In simple terms, racial slurs are insults and meant to offend (that's the whole point of an insult..?)

If a pal called me a "fvcking ar5ehole" for dreaming about his wife - *banter, I'd take it*.

If a stranger called me a "fvucking ar5ehole" for ANYTHING - *bang, I'd take them on*.

Same words, 2 different contexts - 2 different reactions.

Substitute "fvcking ar5ehole" with Cr4cker, pak1, ******, ch1nk etc and the reactions would be the same:

Pal = BANTER

Stranger = BANG!


----------



## Kaber (Mar 7, 2011)

haven't read through the whole thread but get the just of it and coming from glasgow there aint to many coloured people about, but i always remember in school there was this coloured girl who got in an argument with my mate and she screamed at him "YOU ****ING WHITE BASTART!!" infront of everyone in the canteen including teachers, yet nothing was said or done about it? Yet if it was the other way around you can bet your life my mate would have been suspended maybe even expelled!......FACT!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

12 gauge said:


> Damn, things can really get out of hand over there in America.If I was in your shoes,straight after the kid said what he did I would have said "hey man, he heard you say it back there in that other store" maybe then he would see the funny side of it.


I thought you might interpret what I said to think that the black guy could have killed me for the remark my son made...Infact it would have been me who would have had to kill the black guy if he found the need to push the envelope...Let me explain...Where I live....EVERYBODY carries concealed...it is perfectly legal and widely accepted...I carry a 38 special with me everytime I walk out the door...I also have a reconstructed shoulder which hinders my ability to have a fair one-on-one fight...If the black guy had decided to physically assualt me I would have found it necessary to defend not only my life but that of my son's because if I was rendered unconsiouse...my sons life could very well be in jeapordy...that is something that I'm not willing to except...period...Please don't think I'm trying to be a tough guy because that is simply not the case, it is a matter of fact that I would have shot him dead where he stood...I would have more than likely been charge with manslaughter but it would have been up to a jury of my peers to have convicted me...With that set of circumstance I may or may not have been found guilty...See how something so small as one black guy calling another black guy a ***** could have turn tradict in a instant...The moral of the story is think before you speak and if you don't have respect for others atleast have respect for yourself and the innocent that are around you...


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

cellaratt said:


> I thought you might interpret what I said to think that the black guy could have killed me for the remark my son made...Infact it would have been me who would have had to kill the black guy if he found the need to push the envelope...Let me explain...Where I live....EVERYBODY carries concealed...it is perfectly legal and widely accepted...I carry a 38 special with me everytime I walk out the door...I also have a reconstructed shoulder which hinders my ability to have a fair one-on-one fight...If the black guy had decided to physically assualt me I would have found it necessary to defend not only my life but that of my son's because if I was rendered unconsiouse...my sons life could very well be in jeapordy...that is something that I'm not willing to except...period...Please don't think I'm trying to be a tough guy because that is simply not the case, it is a matter of fact that I would have shot him dead where he stood...I would have more than likely been charge with manslaughter but it would have been up to a jury of my peers to have convicted me...With that set of circumstance I may or may not have been found guilty...See how something so small as one black guy calling another black guy a ***** could have turn tradict in a instant...The moral of the story is think before you speak and if you don't have respect for others atleast have respect for yourself and the innocent that are around you...


That is crazy, to think something a child said could have ended in tragedy i.e one man dead and another doing life in prison, 2 lives destroyed for nothing.It might well be the case that the other guy had a concealed weapon on his person as well,so I'd hate to think what could have happened had you both decided to start shooting at one another.

How did you defuse the situation in the end?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> I think in the United States , it's perfectly acceptable for a black person to say one of his black mates: "Whats up *****", as over the years the Hip-Hop sub-culture has made this acceptable. You hear it all the time in music videos and rap/hip-hop tracks. But for a non-black to say it to another black person then you may have trouble.


well to an extent.

But mexican/latinos like puerto ricans i.e. fat joe says ***** all the time whilst rapping


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> well to an extent.
> 
> But mexican/latinos like puerto ricans i.e. fat joe says ***** all the time whilst rapping


You're right mate. It just the point i was trying to make that hip-hop has somewhat taken away the derogatory effect of the word.


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

What this thread and many others have taught me is ....... Its all about your life experience.

I find the use of the words ******, ****, wog offensive but now I finally understand the NON racist people who don't.

For most of my childhood and teen years these words were used to hurt, abuse and bully me and people around me so when I hear them in 'jokes' I don't find them funny. That's natural.

If you have a mate who hasn't had the same experiences to that degree and he's cool with it then that's him, not a whole race, and it should be treated as such.

I wasn't around at the time of the holocaust and neither were my Jewish friends so 'some' wouldn't get offended at a SWASTIKA t-shirt or Nazi uniform worn as a joke,

but I wouldn't wear it to one of there family fancy dress parties thinking that...

1- Jewish Jim doesn't mind so it should be cool, or

2- I wasn't involved in the massacre of millions of Jews and I am not racist, it's just a funny outfit.

I would respect that at least 1 person could be offended even though in my heart of hearts I know it would be many more.

I love family guy and Cleveland too, they are parodying real life not glorifying it.


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

I am from a big city in the UK but know live in a smaller less progressive one and some words which are not accepted in the big one are used in the smaller and not to cause offense, by all races too.

Take Half Cast for example.

My son is mixed race and use that word in front of his mother and you will see rage in her eyes and hopefully she would school the person using it, why? because she knows where the word is from and its meaning.

Half is obvious so lets take cast....

cast (kst)

v. cast, cast·ing, casts

v.tr.

1.

a. To throw (something, especially something light): The angler cast the line.

b. To throw with force; hurl: waves that cast driftwood far up on the shore. See Synonyms at throw.

2. To shed; molt.

3. To throw forth; drop: cast anchor.

So the half bread has been CAST away by half of its origin. A slave days word to describe the result (Baby) of the Master taking advantage of a female slave.

Only used to describe HALF WHITE and HALF BLACK kids because it is from The Slave era. Not Half White and Half Asian (being Japanese, Indian, Korean etc etc)

Not used to describe any other mix and this is why a common word is being used by many people who don't understand its meaning and why It may cause offense.

It all about experiences and mutual respect.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Not from the Spanish word casta meaning race then?


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

I wish it was.

And the fact that no other mix of half 1 race or half another has this word to describe them!


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

fatmanstan! said:


> Not from the Spanish word casta meaning race then?


using this meaning would mean the person was only half a race and not a full person!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The dragon said:


> using this meaning would mean the person was only half a race and not a full person!


Lol true


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I can see how the word half cast can be offensive....as half cast means the weather is half cast, half cloudy. But what other word would you use, and what are the words for half Japanese and half white?

Has anyone ever seen a "blackanese"? Half Japanese and half black?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I find racist jokes funny no matter who they are aimed at. Each race has it's own character that can be generalised but obviously doesn't apply to the entire race. Eg White men have no rhythm is a generalisation which we all accept as mostly true but then we see micheal Jackson and he clearly had good rhythm so the previous statement doesn't apply to all White people


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm not to keen on people calling me a paki.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

cas:2415455 said:


> I can see how the word half cast can be offensive....as half cast means the weather is half cast, half cloudy. But what other word would you use, and what are the words for half Japanese and half white?
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a "blackanese"? Half Japanese and half black?


Tiger woods is blackanese I think


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

cas:2415455 said:


> I can see how the word half cast can be offensive....as half cast means the weather is half cast, half cloudy. But what other word would you use, and what are the words for half Japanese and half white?
> 
> Has anyone ever seen a "blackanese"? Half Japanese and half black?


It was the black in him that made him cheat on his wife and the Chinese part that made him issue a public apology


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> It was the black in him that made him cheat on his wife and the Chinese part that made him issue a public apology


lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

If other people get offended....then it is them that has the problem not you mate. And yeah, that is funny...some of the names you get are rediculious, half the time I had to hang up on some costumers due to the name...and the sterotypical chinese men were funny...I was always hoping to get...no, mr superman no here...lol!!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

12 gauge said:



> That is crazy, to think something a child said could have ended in tragedy i.e one man dead and another doing life in prison, 2 lives destroyed for nothing.It might well be the case that the other guy had a concealed weapon on his person as well,so I'd hate to think what could have happened had you both decided to start shooting at one another.
> 
> How did you defuse the situation in the end?


I think you missed my point completely...It wasn't caused by something a child said...It was caused by something the black man said...get it..? I told my son that what he said wasn't appropriate and to apologize, which he did. The guy walked off muttering something but didn't engage me in conflict. You will have to take my word on this but there would have been only one shot fired...


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

well i love being called a honky,white boy ,cracker, white devil,and my fav you mutha [email protected] pieace of white sh1te,when i cut this asian geezer up on the m1,racial equality you gotta love it ,ffs lol


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

outlaw said:


> well i love being called a honky,white boy ,cracker, white devil,and my fav you mutha [email protected] pieace of white sh1te,when i cut this asian geezer up on the m1,racial equality you gotta love it ,ffs lol


 even though im black


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

and part chinese


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I think you missed my point completely...It wasn't caused by something a child said...It was caused by something the black man said...get it..? I told my son that what he said wasn't appropriate and to apologize, which he did. The guy walked of muttering something but didn't engage me in conflict. You will have to take my word on this but there would have been only one shot fired...


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

im also a lesbian


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

12 gauge said:


> That is crazy, to think something a child said could have ended in tragedy i.e one man dead and another doing life in prison, 2 lives destroyed for nothing.It might well be the case that the other guy had a concealed weapon on his person as well,so I'd hate to think what could have happened had you both decided to start shooting at one another.
> 
> How did you defuse the situation in the end?


I beleive under Vermont Law with that preticular set of circumstance I would have only done 15yrs max...I can live with that...What I can't live with is allowing something to happen to my children...


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

how come its ok for ice t ice cube snoop doggy dogg etc to keep saying ****** in ther songs ,but when i say it at the ref at my nephews under 11 football match i get complained at {and shot at }pc gone mad one set of rules for one a different set for the others


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

outlaw said:


> how come its ok for ice t ice cube snoop doggy dogg etc to keep saying ****** in ther songs ,but when i say it at the ref at my nephews under 11 football match i get complained at {and shot at }pc gone mad one set of rules for one a different set for the others


if thats a joke then LMAO, if its not then dude you are a lunatic


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

cas said:


> if thats a joke then LMAO, if its not then dude you are a lunatic


X2 lol seek help


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Please don't think that I'm a anal retentic pr**k because I'm not...I just beleive like most of you that there is a time and place for everything...In public is neither the time nor place, however I do find most racial jokes to be funny...Why do black people wear high brim hats..? So the pigeons don't sh!t on their lips...I'm curiouse to know what the black members of this board would have thought if they encountered me and my son that day and how would you have handle it...from the black guys POV...Honest answers only please...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

cellaratt said:


> Please don't think that I'm a anal retentic pr**k because I'm not...I just beleive like most of you that there is a time and place for everything...In public is neither the time nor place, however I do find most racial jokes to be funny...Why do black people wear high brim hats..? So the pigeons don't sh!t on their lips...I'm curiouse to know what the black members of this board would have thought if they encountered me and my son that day and how would you have handle it...from the black guys POV...Honest answers only please...


probably the same way as you did


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

"In everything set them an example by doing what is good. In your teaching show integrity, seriousness and soundness of speech that cannot be condemned, so that those who oppose you may be ashamed because they have nothing bad to say about us" ~ Titus 2:7-8


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

cellaratt said:


> "In everything set them an example by doing what is good. In your teaching show integrity, seriousness and soundness of speech that cannot be condemned, so that those who oppose you may be ashamed because they have nothing bad to say about us" ~ Titus 2:7-8


huh?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

"He who passively accepts evil is as much involved in it as he who helps to perpetrate it. He who accepts evil without protesting against it is really cooperating with it", said Martin Luther King, Jr.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Why a cracker anyway?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

cellaratt said:


> "He who passively accepts evil is as much involved in it as he who helps to perpetrate it. He who accepts evil without protesting against it is really cooperating with it", said Martin Luther King, Jr.


are you bonkers?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

cellaratt:2415648 said:


> Please don't think that I'm a anal retentic pr**k because I'm not...I just beleive like most of you that there is a time and place for everything...In public is neither the time nor place, however I do find most racial jokes to be funny...Why do black people wear high brim hats..? So the pigeons don't sh!t on their lips...I'm curiouse to know what the black members of this board would have thought if they encountered me and my son that day and how would you have handle it...from the black guys POV...Honest answers only please...


I would of been like Wtf thinkin you were raisin the next generation of the A.B. but if I knew it was My fault I couldn't have any complaints


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cracker?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

fatmanstan!:2415695 said:


> Why a cracker anyway?


I think its short for whip cracker dating back to the days when your forefathers where whipping mine


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

wholemeal breda said:


> I think its short for whip cracker dating back to the days when your forefathers where whipping mine


They are all yankisms as far as I'm concerned so I don't know them. Great grea great great uncle fatmanlogan was whipping your great grea great uncle Nate Breda?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

because we have pasty skin like a Jacobs cracker?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

cas said:


> are you bonkers?


That is entirely possible...


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

cellaratt said:


> I think you missed my point completely...It wasn't caused by something a child said...It was caused by something the black man said...get it..?


I understood that yes, your child was just repeating what he had heard from the black guy.That's what kids do,they're brains are like sponges,just absorbing everything they hear at that age.



cellaratt said:


> I told my son that what he said wasn't appropriate and to apologize, which he did. The guy walked off muttering something but didn't engage me in conflict. .


You know i feel it would have been good if you could have explained to that black guy where your son had learnt that word, maybe that would make him think about watching what he says in future, he might even have seen the funny side of it.But then again I suppose it was better to just diffuse the situation with as little fuss as possible.



cellaratt said:


> You will have to take my word on this but there would have been only one shot fired..


I don't wanna get off topic here, but Im gonna anyway, do you think one .38 round would stop a man dead in his tracks? I suppose at that close range you could easily hit a vital organ like the heart but even then I doubt it'd have an instantaneous effect, wouldn't a few follow up shots be required to make sure the assailant isn't able to draw a weapon and return fire?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

12 gauge said:


> I understood that yes, your child was just repeating what he had heard from the black guy.That's what kids do,they're brains are like sponges,just absorbing everything they hear at that age.
> 
> You know i feel it would have been good if you could have explained to that black guy where your son had learnt that word, maybe that would make him think about watching what he says in future, he might even have seen the funny side of it.But then again I suppose it was better to just diffuse the situation with as little fuss as possible.
> 
> I don't wanna get off topic here, but Im gonna anyway, do you think one .38 round would stop a man dead in his tracks? I suppose at that close range you could easily hit a vital organ like the heart but even then I doubt it'd have an instantaneous effect, wouldn't a few follow up shots be required to make sure the assailant isn't able to draw a weapon and return fire?


I guess you didn't take my word for it...I will follow up after we eat breakfast...


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

cellaratt said:


> I guess you didn't take my word for it...I will follow up after we eat breakfast...


No sir, I did take your word but I would like an explanation please, Im not contradicting what you stated just curious.Thanks.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

12 gauge said:


> I don't wanna get off topic here, but Im gonna anyway, do you think one .38 round would stop a man dead in his tracks? I suppose at that close range you could easily hit a vital organ like the heart but even then I doubt it'd have an instantaneous effect, wouldn't a few follow up shots be required to make sure the assailant isn't able to draw a weapon and return fire?


i would have ran if he pulled out a BB gun let alone a real one, and shot me with it, are you nuts? lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yawn I would pull my gun blah blah, have u heard yourselves. Give it a rest ffs


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

fatmanstan! said:


> Yawn I would pull my gun blah blah, have u heard yourselves. Give it a rest ffs


Yes...I realize to someone like you what I'm saying might sound like I'm trying to talk tough but it is the reality of which I live in...I don't expect you to understand it...Many people have died as a result of racial slurs...I accept that what lengths I'm willing to go might bore you or seems to extreme to be taken seriously...feel free to not read my post if you don't take what I say seriously...I will not be offended...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

People like me?!?!!!! What's that supposed to mean??!??!?? :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

fatmanstan!:2415984 said:


> People like me?!?!!!! What's that supposed to mean??!??!?? :lol:


Fat peoples lol


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

fatmanstan! said:


> People like me?!?!!!! What's that supposed to mean??!??!?? :lol:


You know what I mean...smart as*...lol...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Steady brown bread


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Geographical location and society differance ...You are from the UK correct..?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

:lol:

It's breda


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

I was on holiday a while ago and was asked if i was English, i had to be sedated lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

maverick1888 said:


> I was on holiday a while ago and was asked if i was English, i had to be sedated lol


are you?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

without humor the world would be a sad place , besides some of the racial jokes are bloody funny .

i think racial jokes are just that jokes but its a far cry from racial hatred sometimes people cant see past that fact .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> are you?


no hes scottish look how sunburnt he is :lol:


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

uhan said:


> no hes scottish look how sunburnt he is :lol:


Thats not a tan thats high blood pressure


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

maverick1888 said:


> Thats not a tan thats high blood pressure


haha batted mars bars with battered black pudding and vodka irn bru


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

barsnack said:


> are you?


Easy there bawsack


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

maverick1888 said:


> Easy there bawsack


haha love how you even type with an accent


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

maverick1888 said:


> I was on holiday a while ago and was asked if i was English, i had to be sedated lol


Downright insulting innit. As if we'd have a sweaty amongst our ranks


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

The dragon said:


> I am from a big city in the UK but know live in a smaller less progressive one and some words which are not accepted in the big one are used in the smaller and not to cause offense, by all races too.
> 
> Take Half Cast for example.
> 
> ...


That's not even remotely correct lol.....

Copy & Paste job as I am too lazy lol.... 

*Half-caste* (or often mis-spelt *half-cast!!*) is a term used to describe people of mixed race or ethnicity. Caste comes from the Latin castus, meaning pure, and the dervative Portuguese and Spanish casta, meaning race. The term originates from the Indian caste system, where a person of 'lesser' or half-caste would be deemed to be of a 'lower class'. The origins of the term are derogatory.

In Australia the term is thoroughly offensive, and was used in the past to describe Indigenous people of mixed racial parentage. The term "Aboriginal" or "Indigenous" in the Australian context no longer requires that a person described by such a term has a minimum proportion of Indigenous heritage. Terms such as "half-caste" or "part-Aboriginal" are no longer used.



fatmanstan! said:


> Not from the Spanish word casta meaning race then?


Yes, it is.....



The dragon said:


> I wish it was.
> 
> And the fact that no other mix of half 1 race or half another has this word to describe them!


Yes it is, and as above other racial mixes DO have it used to describe them.....



maverick1888 said:


> I was on holiday a while ago and was asked if i was English, i had to be sedated lol


LOL - The cheek!!!! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Downright insulting innit. As if we'd have a sweaty amongst our ranks


I know.

..............can't have us showing you up eh?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

uhan said:


> no hes scottish look how sunburnt he is :lol:


Nah, that's the ginger/reddish hue they all carry lmao :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I know.
> 
> ..............can't have us showing you up eh?


At what, getting p!ssed and signing on


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Nah, that's the ginger/reddish hue they all carry lmao :lol:


Do we ****.... cheeky cnut 



Robsta said:


> At what, getting p!ssed and signing on





Robsta said:


> At what, getting p!ssed and signing on


Least we don't stutter


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

iPhones playing up. Plus you try txting, drinking, and driving a fcuking tanker. Who says men can't multi-task :lol:


----------

